# Snapper Saturday - Took the kids- Gotta see this picture!



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Everyone caught a ton of snapper this weekend. I probably wouldn't have posted until I went through my pictures tonight and wanted to share. Taking my kids fishing may be the most rewarding thing I do these days!

What do you do when your daughter is more into it than your son? I guess you just roll with it...For those of you with kids or grand kids that haven't taken them, TAKE THEM! We had some priceless moments this weekend.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

that looks like a ton of fun! Me and my dad go fishing all the time, but my sister dosn't really like to go with us.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Way to go, Dad! A day on the water with the kiddies is what it's all about. Tks for the post...John


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Looks like yall had fun. Just a question though, 16" right? lol*


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

awsome catch. kids look very happy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Turtle - to answer your question yes. Funny you ask, we got stopped on opening day. We had a fish that I swear measured 16 1/4" come in under 16" when measured by FWC. The guys were super cool, let me off with a warning. As good measure, we threw back anything under 16.5" and will probably follow that policy going forward.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's ALL bout them youngins!!!! good job brother!:thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report, looks like the kids were having a good time.:thumbsup: You have to watch those Snapper, they will shrink a good 1/4-1/2in once they sit in the cooler for a while. Other fish do it too but not as bad as Snapper.


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

That is awesome!!!! I still feel like a ten year old on his first trip everytime I go fishing, and my wife says I act like one  . 

Great job kids!!!!


----------

